# anyone from North Carolina



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

hey 
new to the goat spot.. Was wondering if anyone was from nc. I have two Nigerians mixes from what I was told! They are twins. I live in a regular community and would like to say I have a micro farm.. two goats 16 chickens. My girls are currently at a friends farm trying to be bred.. they are stubborn I believe!:crazy: 
Jon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I live in NC !!!! what breed do you raise?? My name is Malory  also what county do you live in?? I raise pygmies and Nigerians an have a small herd. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

We are in NC too.......about an hour south of Asheville.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in albemarle  wht breed do you raise??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am at the beach Wilmington I only have a herd of two but They are Nigerian/Pygmy cross possible a little alpine not sure but they are small and awesome! They just came home from a 2.5 week stay with there new boyfriend. From what we could tell should have some babies here in the next five months!


----------



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

So being that I am on a very small plot of land.. I am thinking about going up in the goat house instead of out since it will take away from there pen area. I was thinking about doing a two ish story like 12 ft at the peak type barn/ goat loft.. with multiple levels in there for them to play on to keep them busy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. trying to reclaim some of the human area for us until we can find some land to stretch our legs out a little.. 
thanks
Jon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a tough one. The problem would be poop and pee. The other problem would be kids falling from high places. 

Cute does!


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

We raise registered Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in Asheville NC. I raise purebred Nigerian Dwarf Goats. I have 5 in my herd on a "micro-farm" of one acre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is great to know there is more people in nc!!!!! besides myself!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes welcome


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in NC and 20 minuets south of Goldsboro. My goats are LaMancha mixes. I currently have 9. 5 are bottle babies.


----------



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

*Hello from Catawba county*

I started out 2012 with 3 Pygmy's and now have 12 and more on the way, they
survived the cold NC winter well. I keep them in a six acre field and browse all
year long.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

chuckinnc said:


> I started out 2012 with 3 Pygmy's and now have 12 and more on the way, they
> survived the cold NC winter well. I keep them in a six acre field and browse all
> year long.


What county are you in??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I am in Chatham County. I have Nigerians and Alpines. Welcome to TGS!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Man!!! nobody lives close by to me!!!:/ I've been looking for new people close to my county who raise goats.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am in N.C. Live in Wilkes County. Breed Blue eyed Nigerians. Except my Charlie who is a wether and a Nubian Dwarf / lap dog so he thinks. Meet Lola and her twins Thor and Pandora their daddy Dozer and big baby Charlie






Lola pre twins






Dozer my mighty tiny buck






Pandora at 24 hrs old






Thor at 2 days old






and Charlie my lap goat who does not care to share me with the others lol

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Your goats are very pretty!! do you sell your kids??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am keeping the doeling and the buckling is spoken for but I hope to get a few more does and hope to breed and sell them. Looking for a black and white doe with blue eyes right now.


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool!! I have one but she got stunted so I will only sell her as a pet and no breeding!!








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

What color are her eyes she's beautiful


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They are blue


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to goat spot!! I am in South Carolina, and i have 6 Boer wethers,1 fainting doe, and 1 mix Nubian doe


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She is stunning! How old is she and her weight/ height? My buck is very small I suspect he had coccidiosis as a kid because he is so small. It works out though because he is smaller than my doe so the kids were small and made kidding easier. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I also had a bad summer last year and didnt even know about cocci. I also have two bucks that got stunted. So hopefully I might could breed them to her. But did your kids turn out regular size or small kids?? I am about 5 foot and she is a about two hands high she might already be bred though!!:O here is a pic of one of my gorgeous stunted bucks








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

He is handsome !


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I wish he would breed the girls though!!!:/ I'm gonna separate my other buck and see what he will do!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

My kids seem to be on the small side. We shall see if they grow to normal size. But my doe had no problems delivering those two tiny cuties so if you do plan on breeding her I would breed her to a smaller buck just to be on the safe side.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes well two of my does I'm 90% pregnant they might be by my handsome fello and I have a doe who I thought was pregnant but now I don't think she is!!:'( maybe she was just in heat!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey y'all! I'm a little late to jump in here. Don't know how I've missed this thread. I raise Nigerians in central NC. My favorite doe had triplets a week ago. They are adorable. Included a few pics. They're not very good. One is of new baby MoonPie with our rabbit and the other is a box full of babies.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They are precious!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## fredbschneider (May 20, 2014)

I'm new to the GoatSpot as well, from Statesville, NC. I have one very well adjusted Nigerian dwarf yearling doe. Only one because she will be travelling with me and the dogs all this summer and is very bonded to us. I'm hoping to breed her soon (she was a year in February), but I do worry because she seems very small. She weighs 35-40 pounds, I estimate.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Statesville isn't too far away from where I am in NC


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fredbschneider (May 20, 2014)

Oh, where are you located? I'd love to meet up sometimes and talk goat. And it seems you have tiny bucks as well so maybe I could find Rosie a boyfriend. :laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in albemarle!! I would love to meet up will goat people!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I also have a buck that would be perfect to breed her with and I live in Elkin which is about 30 miles from you. This is Dozer he is blue eyed and very flashy. He has Cesar's Villa bloodlines.








Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Btw he is really small. I have his first kids that are from him and they are very flashy and also on the smaller side.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

WUZ has bigger horns than that and I'm really hoping he is producing kids!! I need to seperate my bucks to give him a turn!! but i bought some doelings last year and I didn't know but they were stunted my coccidia and passed it to WUZ and ,my other buckling at the time, max( but max is soo sweet and is jst a lil pet!! I don't have recent pics but here is max as a baby!!








Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

How cute! Love that little face!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I know!! he had the shape of his daddy until he got stunted!! and at that time I didn't even know what coccidia was or that goats could get a disease and not know about it and get stunted!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Btw his daddy is my profile pic 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

fredbschneider said:


> Oh, where are you located? I'd love to meet up sometimes and talk goat. And it seems you have tiny bucks as well so maybe I could find Rosie a boyfriend. :laugh:


Hey if u try to PM me my messaging system is not working correctly so if it's not letting you send a message than u can right back on here

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! I live in Brevard, NC, near Asheville. I just got two mini Nubian doelings who are 5 weeks old now. They're both bottle babies, so it's been a huge adjustment. They're our first goats, but we hope to have many more!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello from Wilkes County NC. Well I will be the first to tell you if you are not already you will become a goat lover/ goat collector in no time. They make better pets than most people know and are way smarter than most give them credit for. So welcome the the world of goat ownership.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Ariella42,
We are in Rosman...right near you. We raise registered nigerian dwarf, but useto have LaManchas & minis too.
Our website needs a bit of updating...www.thecrowesnestfarm.com

Paula


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Small world, Crowe! I actually looked at your site when we were leaning towards getting some Nigerian Dwarfs instead of our Mini Nubians.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that is weird!!!!! it is a small world after all!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## fredbschneider (May 20, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I also have a buck that would be perfect to breed her with and I live in Elkin which is about 30 miles from you. This is Dozer he is blue eyed and very flashy. He has Cesar's Villa bloodlines.
> View attachment 68823
> 
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I sent you a PM about Dozer a while back but I heard there was a problem with the messaging system around then. Would you like to meet up sometime to talk goats and breeding?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

OK - I feel like the odd man out so to speak. I have boers and boer crosses. No mini's, ND, or pygmies. 

I also live in NC in Ashe county. I own 36 goats right now and 1 Great Pyr named Dixie.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

No I have a mentor who lives ten minutes from me who raises boers I know several people in nc who hav boers jst don't hav tgs


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fred I indeed did not receive the message. Sorry I have been MIA but we just bought a farm with 7 acres of pastured prime goat paradise lol. Also had to deal with a stray female dog there that decided to have pups under our building then claim our home as hers ( freeloader) and decided to attack my children and myself. I am the only one bit ( in the face) but it's not bad. Animal control picked up her and the pups. We went back over the next day to find a pup that had been left behind. Now how this 2day old pup managed to survive the night and the crawl from underneath the building (which is quite a distance) I will never know. So I am now the surrogate mother to a now 4 day old puppy. Nothing like bottle feeding sat night and getting pooed on to make the heart grow fonder. So sure would have no problem chatting goat with anyone although with all going on I don't know where I would find the time lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## KawaiiKiss (Jun 11, 2014)

I too live in NC! Hope to have my first goat soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Kawaii what county?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## KawaiiKiss (Jun 11, 2014)

Buncombe. Near Asheville.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in albemarle


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

KawaiiKiss, there are a couple of women who do a goat care and cheesemaking class near Brevard. We went there after we got our first girls, and it was very helpful. You might want to check it out - http://www.eightowlsfarmstead.com/workshops.html


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone on here show at the NC state fair?
i do and i think it would be really fun to meet some other breeders.


----------



## fizzgig (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi from Raleigh! We are new to this forum and new to goats. We just a pair of 10 week old Nigerian Dwarf whethers today.

http://www.suburbangoats.com


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

fizzgig said:


> Hi from Raleigh! We are new to this forum and new to goats. We just a pair of 10 week old Nigerian Dwarf whethers today.
> 
> http://www.suburbangoats.com


Welcome to goats and goatspot!! it's a very helpful place and everyone on here is so friendly!! hope you like goat raising as much as we do it's very addicting! I live in albemarle nc sadly 3 hours away


----------

